

Previewing the Windows Store & Windows 8 First Apps Contest - dazbradbury
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2011/12/06/announcing-the-new-windows-store.aspx

======
dazbradbury
TL;DR - Windows attempt at an App store. Registration = $49.

70% revenue goes to developers up to $25k in sales, then goes up to 80%.

Access the 400million x86 PC's to ship in the next 12 months (substantially
more than Android + iOS).

Supposedly much more flexible business models: Trials/Free/Ad-Supported.

Published apps available for demo, within the app store, before purchase.

App contest kicking off now (Deadline: January 8):
<http://www.buildwindowscontest.com/>

Video Roundup available at the bottom of the blog, and here:
<http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Previewing-The-Windows-Store>

~~~
ttrashh
+You can use in app purchase but you don't have to.

------
ttrashh
This surprises me. I didn't think they'd take submissions for the beta using
the current preview sdk. There are a ton of issues and missing apis.

